# frogs with chameleons



## cetrent (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a large terrerium(7 ftX 4 ft x32 in)with 1 Panther. He rarely goes near the bottom, and I want to add a pair of PDFs. Good or bad idea?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Bad Idea, only if you are keeping very large frogs woudl i do this, i tried this with dart and mantellas back in the early 90s and the chameleons plucked them off.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

A chameleon will eat whatever it can fit in its mouth and then some . I'm sure they eat frogs in the wild, I don't think they know the difference between a frog or an insect just a food idem to them.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Id love to see a photo of this viv if ya dont mind.


----------



## cetrent (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could show you a picture. I dont have a camera, dont know how to upload it if I had one, sorry. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a female veiled chameleon that I keep a male whites tree frog with. They have been together for over a year now and doing good. I have even caught them sleeping on one another. But a whites tree frog is a bigger type of frog. I would not try and keep smaller frogs with him/her if it was me. My chameleons eat anything they can grab.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

If you keep each of what you are asking in a proper setup you would realize that a chameleon needs a screen enclosure and a dartfrog needs an aquarium type setup. The panther chameleons temps need to be a basking spot in the 90's where the darts should not get above upper 70s. It would be nice to be able to keep the two together, as I currently raise both, but it just isn't possible to meet both requirements. Are you keeping your panther chameleon in a glass enclosure? I have kept pygmy chameleons with mantellas and they both thrived, but they had similar care requirements. It was a 75 gallon vivarium and they had a lot of room to establish territories without stepping on each others toes. Another issue would be the crickets that the chameleon requires, they would pick on the frogs.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

My panther is free ranged on our fourth floor and he sometime trys to eat frog through the glass tanks


----------



## cetrent (Apr 21, 2010)

The grog I wanted is the PHYLOBATES SP.(goldenfrog, bicolor,etc). They are large, ground dwellers ,eat 3/4 in. crickets. My enclosure is 7ft.x4ftx 2 1/2 ft., at the top , where the panther stays is a basking light and a uv light. He never goes all the way to the bottom. 42 ins. from the bottom is fake rock wall that drips water and a plantedsection with many tropicals.Presumably the golden frog seldom climbs, so the two probaly wouldnt interact.Or am I wrong about the golden frog climbing? Thank you, Chuck


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/35841-darts-chameleons.html

Brought up previously many times. If you are interested use the search function to access them. Half of the threads are people asking for advice on the situation, and then ignoring it. The other half are people asking why their frogs are dying.


----------



## Sake135 (Jun 12, 2009)

cetrent said:


> The grog I wanted is the PHYLOBATES SP.(goldenfrog, bicolor,etc). They are large, ground dwellers ,eat 3/4 in. crickets. My enclosure is 7ft.x4ftx 2 1/2 ft., at the top , where the panther stays is a basking light and a uv light. He never goes all the way to the bottom. 42 ins. from the bottom is fake rock wall that drips water and a plantedsection with many tropicals.Presumably the golden frog seldom climbs, so the two probaly wouldnt interact.Or am I wrong about the golden frog climbing? Thank you, Chuck


Pretty bad idea. Panther chams consume both vertebrate and invertebrate prey. Their long tongues mean that they can still pick a frog off the cage bottom without leaving its perch. Chameleons are also loners by nature. If he does not eat the frogs, I'm sure that their presence will stress him out. The same goes for the frogs, as far as stress.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I put a house gecko in with my male veiled chameleon in a vert enclosure a few years back... the poor lizard didn't even make it into the tree before he got snatched up. Dead in less than 30 seconds in a 4' high enclosure. The cham WILL see movement and he WILL try to eat them. It's a bad idea, period.


----------

